# I think I have a crenicichla Reticulata Pike???



## Suzanne (Jul 29, 2007)

does anyone have a good picture of one that they could post. My pike has the red eyes and other features that are similar to this species ecept for black speckles on this/her face. any suggestions how I can figure out what I have? I am going to try and post a picture on my profile...


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Upload one of your pics here then paste the 'Message Board' link into your reply here.


----------



## Suzanne (Jul 29, 2007)

http://imgur.com/9xvHj.jpg


----------



## Suzanne (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Here you go Suzanne...


----------



## Suzanne (Jul 29, 2007)

How did you do that? and what type of pike do you think this is?


----------



## Suzanne (Jul 29, 2007)

ED, love your web page. Thank you very much although I am still confused of what kind my pike is? Is it a bottom feeder? I hope not...


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Suzanne,

Thanks!


Suzanne said:


> How did you do that?


 I took the link from your post...
http://imgur.com/9xvHj.jpg

Pasted it in the text box, then highlight it and click the "Img" button in the tool bar, which puts brackets on either side of the link...







. Then when you hit preview or submit, the image will be displayed in the post.


Suzanne said:


> what kind my pike is? Is it a bottom feeder?


_Crenicichla lenticulata_ I think. Juvenile _C. strigata_ and _C_. sp. "Venezuela" also look like that, do you have a picture from the side? It's not a bottom feeder. They're "predatory" in nature, and will feed from mid-water and the surface in your tank. It'll get somewhere around 10".

Ed


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I would like to see a side view also. It looks to have multiple tail spots extending through the tail fin. Most pics I have seen of lents don't have that, nor does the lent I own. I would also expect it to have a stronger laterel line bar with vertical barring from the laterel bar up to the dorsal. It will be interesting to see what it is.

A pic of my lent for comparison:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

A side picture would help, it's showing traits of a couple of pikes.

But looks to be a beauty!!! :thumb:


----------



## Suzanne (Jul 29, 2007)

ok, I will try to submit another picture. Your fish is beautiful!!!!! WOW. How big is he?


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks, probably right at the 12" mark.


----------



## Suzanne (Jul 29, 2007)

attached hopefully is the side view of my pike......what do you think?

Suzanne

http://imgur.com/3jmjT.jpg


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

you are using html tags instead of the forum tags =P

instead of use :thumb:


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I would say it is a juvenile crenicichla sp. venezuela. Could also be a strigata, but true strigatas are pretty unusual to find in my experience. Nice looking fish. How large is it?


----------



## Suzanne (Jul 29, 2007)

I think he is around 5 inches.......Do you think he will get more colorful?


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

If it is a sp. venezuela, then no. Not a colorful fish, but very fun and interactive fish. I enjoyed the one I had very much.


----------



## Suzanne (Jul 29, 2007)

He is looking a little mean in the tank, becoming territorial and chasing other fish. I put a feeder fish in the tank last evening because he had not been eating, and he went crazy and of course ate the fish......Im a little worried that I introduced the wrong fish to my tank which was a happy mixture of lake malawi and a couple south american + 1 logger head turtle. I hope he get more color or I truly made a mistake......he was also expensive ($80). Oh well, live and learn


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

That's a beauty of a vennie ... most don't even come close to being that pretty. Deffinately worth the money amoungst pikie peeps. :thumb:


----------



## Suzanne (Jul 29, 2007)

I think I need to get rid of my pike strickly because I need to clean up the bad mix in my tank. Anyone in the Bay Area want a pike? He is beautiful and healthy!!!
I think he is about 4 inches or so


----------

